# Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief



## gemini90 (Mar 16, 2015)

Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief

What kind of thinking does this girl have to address these types of questions to foreigners, here the IMF chief of all the people. Is the IMF chief an authority on Indian society?

Seems as if the more educated we are, the more the inferiority complex in atleast half among those educated asking hare-brained questions from those who themselves represent attempts to deny and stall us.

And NDTV can always be trusted upon to give stage to these types of debates and questions. Look how happy Prannoy Roy was with that question clapping like a fool.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

that's (more) like a traditional JNU product!


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nah. She is Pol. Sci. student from Lady Sri Ram College. Since I too studies Pol Sci from Hindu College a few years back, i know where she is coming from.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 16, 2015)

i see. perhaps lost her bearings in over-enthusiasm.


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 17, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CARi1UrUwAA7AKf.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

> Look how happy Prannoy Roy was with that question clapping like a fool


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 17, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> Nah. She is Pol. Sci. student from Lady Sri Ram College. Since I too studies Pol Sci from Hindu College a few years back, i know where she is coming from.



from where do they get such sublime ideas? is the curriculum so wonderful, or are they 'mentored' by 'someone'/groups (as i think at JNU)? no description/lessons from the legacy of Shah Bano case et al?!


----------



## Renny (Mar 18, 2015)

She's no student. She is a NDTV reporter:

*twitter.com/sonalndtv


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief
> 
> What kind of thinking does this girl have to address these types of questions to foreigners, here the IMF chief of all the people. Is the IMF chief an authority on Indian society?
> 
> ...



Can someone give me a context?


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 18, 2015)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION]  The context is given in the video i linked. Here's another :

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsmyowXjS2E

Paroma Ray is being duplicitous and being too clever by half in justifying her self-loathing question as shown in the image i posted above. Her stats are probably correct, no doubt Dalits, many sections of Muslims, and for sure women live in dire poverty. My heart also bleeds for them but there are plenty of factors responsible for it. But her question, rather self righteous angst was to take this out on Modi. If she had just stuck to stats, and in fact asked the IMF chief in an objective way if free-market policies can help alleviate poverty or exacerbate them, and in the process cited these kinds of stats, no problem. It would have signified a young thinking woman with a passion to understand these kinds of deep issues. No, she didn't exhibit any intelligence, and specifically targeted ModiJi and blaming him and BJP govt for patriarchy. No point piling on her,having myself done Pol Sci Hons at DU, I can tell that she is a just brainwashed, colonial-minded victim of a larger malaise. She was trying to impress and be self-righteous: aka argumentative Indian.

- - - Updated - - -

     [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] She and me both have been taught to think like this by our professors at respective colleges in DU where we are taught theory alone with no focus on research tools to enable us to find our own truth. I mean pickup the syllabus for Pol Sci Hons for DU and see for yourself. It is nothing but extending and propagating the western thoughts on various issues. Infact we had a whole paper on feminism in which we had to read 2 books by western feminists. And then we start seeing india through their lens.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2015)

i had gone through an article a few days back that seriously questioned the relevance of blindly emulating imported concepts of economics, governance and such, without understanding the ground-realities of a different place & society like ours, where we could either modify those concepts or formulate our own and apply them, rather than make a morass of everything by imposing them as it is. clearly, lessons are not being learned. no wonder, no wonder these institutions have become more like factories churning out such brilliant 'intellectuals' (conditioned beyond their intellect)!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

hahaha "feminization of poverty"
stopped reading there
initially it was like right question to wrong person
no doubt Hindu males have least to worry about in India irrespective of the present government, and this privilege is also (if not mostly) enjoyed by the poorer hindu males 
this person is saying half-truths, even if ndtv didn't feed the question to her, it picked that question over many others


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 19, 2015)

The main topic is here is why that question was asked in (a) particularly inappropriate space time combination ? Well, I can't even see any rationale behind the question itself. Government policies do not, by extension to the lowest bureaucratic and constitutional level possible, discriminate between males and females. It is rather troubling to see people amalgamating society with government. One can blame the mindset of people, not government.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 26, 2015)

It's India, and it's Delhi of all the cities to be in. And JNU. 'Nuff said. All brain that was there will be turned to dust upon facing this combination.


----------

